# rabbit with bison sausage cornbread stuffing wraped in bacon????? with Q-VIEW!!!



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

well guys the ol double D is  going to do it again!! I am doing a rabbit stuffed with a andouie stuffing (substituteing andouie with bison sausage with wild rice and assiago cheese.)   I will then proceed to wrap with bacon and smoke with cherry wood.  I also am cooking almonds, walnuts, and pecans, all my own recipes and will share with you all Q-VIEWS will come laterhave fun guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds Awesome !!!!








Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a waitin fer this!!!!

Rich


----------



## roller (Nov 5, 2011)

Rabbit the other white meat..can`t wait...


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks guys I have finnished the brine for my rabbit and it is sitting out in the garage cooling the bison sausage cornbread stuffing is ready and we are going for morning to put on the smoker got some video of it what is the max amount of video i can put on this site???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but like evrything good TIME is the key ingrediant


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

ok Q-VIEW  some quick pictures i have so far,







this is some pf the nuts i am smoking along with this rabbit almonds, pecans, walnuts, soked in rum , brown sugar , cinnomin,  butter, salt , allspice, white sugar,  soked over night and then smoked for three hours by my recon of the other post here for nuts,







the makings of bison sausage cornbread stuffing  with rabbit and bacon i will have more soon pictures i mean


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me but I'm old and need more Q-view.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 6, 2011)

all right guys got some more q-view 







so this is the stuffing it is

bison sausage with wild rice, asiago cheese

red bell pep

orange bell pep

green onion

white onion

apricotts

cornbread







so stuff the stuffing into the rabbit and fill it entirely the cover and secure with a lattace bacon wrap place over the back of the rabbit and finnish by weaveing the bacon shut and place on cookie sheet this is what you will be cooking this on







well there you go rabbits on and the nuts!!!


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 6, 2011)

well guys the nuts !!!!!!  damn!!    need to work on this a little more.   pecans was good almonds and walnuts are toast. 

  
	

		
			
		

		
	







so as you can see a disaster!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











pecans kinda made out ok put alil butter and brn sugar and pretty ok!!

will be doing this again i think!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





oh did i show you the rabbit??????







so this one is now in the oven at 200 till 3pm.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 6, 2011)

maybe this will help.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106794/todays-treat-praline-bacon-with-q-view


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 6, 2011)

so here is the final product and damn good too enjoy


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

That looks Awesome !!!!

I'll take a plate exactly like yours, please!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

Double D, The bunny looks Good and nice to see SOMBODY HERE EATING THEIR VEGGIES!!!, been a lot of Meat and Tater pics lately...YAWYE Gentlemen! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shame about the Nuts...What Temp are you smoking at?...I don't recall seeing a bacon wrap get that dark at 225*F...JJ


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 8, 2011)

temp was 225 to 275 range


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 8, 2011)

might of got to 300??


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like high temps to me?

How were pit temps measured?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

High temps low temps the rabbit looks delicious.

Just don't do rabbit & nuts together next time.

I usually smoke nuts at less than 200 degrees.


----------

